# Training Rollers Video



## vivagirl (Jun 24, 2008)

Training Performing Rollers DVD Featuring James Turner[/SIZE][/B]

This 40 minute DVD will show you everything you need to know on how to train Rollers to get Maximum performance. If you have ever asked yourself am I doing what I need to be doing with my Rollers. This DVD will show you how one of the masters of the sport, James Turner, trains his birds. You need good blood but most of all you need a plan that works. 

call 1-800-527-0918 for details.We accept paypal & credit cards
$10 + $3 for shipping

[email protected]


----------



## Wayne Johnson (Oct 1, 2010)

I would like to order one. How?


----------

